# New reason to carry



## Slowalkintexan

In over thirty years of CCW, I never drew my gun,,,,,not even once....Well, I did practice shooting a lot, at my home range,,, however,, never at work.
So now,, since retiring I have had to draw and shoot at least two or three times a day.
Reason,,,,squirrels, possum, *****,,, at my wife’s bird feeders.... So far, six squirrels, three possum, zero on the ***** because they are mostly nocturnal, And now turkeys have shown back up and they are crazy,,, it’s mating time. They dig in her garden and leave crap all over. Right now she is out cleaning another pair of shoes....She is bordering on a white hot rage against turkeys.... I have been using various calibers trying for head shots.. she is losing patience,,,, she wants them GONE......My work is cut out for me..... I think weapon of choice will be 45ACP.


----------



## Goldwing

Get a good dog and save your ammo. The Aussie in my avatar recognizes the words "bunny, squirrel. and puppies". He is very fast and absolutely fearless.
My wifes' gardening is unmolested.

GW


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Did you know that dogs crap too....Wherever they want..


----------



## Goldwing

My dog is very considerate about that. He has his spot and I keep it clean for him.

GW


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Wife says no dog. She doesn’t want one in the house,, and thinks it’s cruel to keep them outdoors all the time..... besides she doesn’t want them just scared away,,, she’s talking ‘total elimination; Been doing pretty good with the squirrels


----------



## BackyardCowboy

Be cautious, turkeys may be 'protected' in some areas, so you don't want to be 'hunting' out of season and w/o a hunting license.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Asked the local. DNR guy, what I should do if my dog catches and kills a turkey,, should I bring it in to him? He said oh, no, just bury it,, don’t cut the crop off or any tail feathers... just bury the dammed thing, then he said “hey, you don’t have a dog, do you? Anyway just bury it,, we have too many anyway”


----------



## pic

Bird feeders in the plural .
What do you expect ?
Great excuse to buy a new handgun. Lol


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I strongly suggest eating the squirrels.
Broiled on a stick over the coals of a campfire: Delicious. They're probably just as good spead-eagled on the BBQ grill.
Or look up the recipe for Brunswick Stew, and use squirrel, not chicken. (Squirrel was the originally-specified meat for this dish.)

You could eat the turkeys, too.
They may be a little tough, though.

I've never eaten a raccoon, and I've been told that they're not very tasty.
Instead, we've made friends with our local raccoons. We feed them dogfood, and, in return, they stay out of our garden and they leave the neighbor's chickens alone.
And their kits (babies) are cuter than kittens, and just as playful.


----------



## boatdoc173

try a plastic mesh fence. saves lives and aggravation


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Steve,, don’t like any of your ideas... I like beef, pork, veal and lamb......don’t eat chicken,,,don’t have a grill...
boat doc, ran that idea by her,,,got a no vote.......The only aggravation is when I miss.

Pic,,, of course, that’s the solution,, right there.


----------



## Goldwing

If you are set on killing the local fauna I suggest a quality bolt action rim fire rifle threaded for a suppressor and a good quality suppressor. High quality optics will help. 
Since you are going to commit wanton waste you should find a way to dispose of the carcasses so they cannot be connected to you.
Or you could let your wife down and get a good dog.........

GW


----------



## pic

If you're hitting them with your pistol, a 22 rim fire should be easy squeasy
Just make sure you know what's behind the target. The 22 can travel a good distance. 
You don't want any accidents


----------



## Slowalkintexan

Gold wing and Pic, thank you both,,,No need for a suppressor,,,,,neighbors shoot all the time,, one shoots over 100 rounds every evening,, so mine aren’t notice. There are well over 640 acres to dispose of carcasses....
Dog won’t work right now.

Yes, I have been a shooter for two many years, I am very careful of the background...Fortunately there is a 60 foot tall bluff right behind where I would shoot the turkeys....For the squirrels my old one shot 410 shorty has been great,,,,for *****,,,30-30 through the gullet, and yup 22 for the turkeys,,, head shot only,,,


----------



## berettatoter

Slowalkintexan said:


> In over thirty years of CCW, I never drew my gun,,,,,not even once....Well, I did practice shooting a lot, at my home range,,, however,, never at work.
> So now,, since retiring I have had to draw and shoot at least two or three times a day.
> Reason,,,,squirrels, possum, *****,,, at my wife's bird feeders.... So far, six squirrels, three possum, zero on the ***** because they are mostly nocturnal, And now turkeys have shown back up and they are crazy,,, it's mating time. They dig in her garden and leave crap all over. Right now she is out cleaning another pair of shoes....She is bordering on a white hot rage against turkeys.... I have been using various calibers trying for head shots.. she is losing patience,,,, she wants them GONE......My work is cut out for me..... I think weapon of choice will be 45ACP.


May sound funny, but I have a penchant for airguns as well, and I have a few different air rifles that would do wonders on all those pests...without the noise!


----------



## chinabald

Abide by the 3 Ss, although you already violated one of them.

Shoot, Shovel, Shut up.


----------



## Camdonahue

Hey guys im from commufornia over here. Maybe I'm in the wrong place, but was wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public. Assuming he points his weapon straight at me and says "im going to shoot" so I draw and fire. All of this considering I dont have a ccw permit(next to impossible to get it in my county).


----------



## pic

Camdonahue said:


> Hey guys im from commufornia over here. Maybe I'm in the wrong place, but was wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public. Assuming he points his weapon straight at me and says "im going to shoot" so I draw and fire. All of this considering I dont have a ccw permit(next to impossible to get it in my county).


If someone actually has a gun pulled out and theres no escape. 
You're probably shot anyway. 
You're probably justified in defending yourself, catch an unregistered violation charge


----------



## Goldwing

Camdonahue said:


> Hey guys im from commufornia over here. Maybe I'm in the wrong place, but was wondering what might happen to me if I had to draw my ccw on a gunman in public. Assuming he points his weapon straight at me and says "im going to shoot" so I draw and fire. All of this considering I dont have a ccw permit(next to impossible to get it in my county).


You should take your question to an attorney. I don't want to be unfriendly, but the fact is that recently this forum has been visited by trolls asking hypothetical poll type questions on their first or second post. To them I say PISS OFF!

GW


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I'm not an attorney, nor ever have I been, but that's never before stopped me from adding my own opinion to any discussion of the law...

California law used to hold illegal concealed carry as a "wobbler." That is, the prosecuting DA would make a determination, supposedly based upon the facts, of whether a given case should be tried as a misdemeanor or a felony.
I'm not sure, having left California quite a long time ago, whether that "wobbler" status still applies. However, I strongly suspect that it doesn't, and that unpermitted concealed carry would now just be a straight felony.

That being the case, were you to carry concealed without a permit, and were you to be caught doing so (even having saved one or more lives), you would very likely lose your civil rights after having been adjudged guilty.
No more guns for you! Or voting, for that matter. And, oh, wouldn't Bubba have lots of fun with his new cell-mate!

So now you are in possession of the facts as I remember them. And now you have to make your own informed choice.
Personally speaking, I believe that unpermitted concealed carry is a mug's game. I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Camdonahue

Goldwing said:


> You should take your question to an attorney. I don't want to be unfriendly, but the fact is that recently this forum has been visited by trolls asking hypothetical poll type questions on their first or second post. To them I say PISS OFF!
> 
> GW


Polls are prompt market research methods used to gauge feedback and opinion.
Sorry man you got the wrong idea. I'm not selling anything and I'm not with any organizations trying to gather information. I'm simply a guy trying to gauge whether my idea was a good one or not. I wanted to know what other people in the firearm community were doing. To get some real feedback. I know you said you dont want to be rude, but I think that's just so you can pretend later like you weren't being rude. Anyways, as you can see I've received plenty of help from people who actually weren't rude lol.


----------



## pic

I haven't researched lately, I don't think it's changed.
The last I knew in upstate ny it was a mandatory one year in jail for possessing an unregistered handgun


----------

